# Where to buy drill bits?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I live two hours north of Toronto but will be in the west end of Toronto tomorrow. Any one know of a store around there to buy diamond tipped bits for drilling 1 inch holes in glass?

Any help would be appreciated.

Midland


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Princess auto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can always order these from Mops.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

or call canada corals on Dixie/ 401

http://www.canadacorals.com/

Flavio in Milton can have it also

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I think this might work?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-7-pc-diamond-hole-saw-set-0544216p.html#.VNWktsYk_FI

but looks like the biggest size is 1 3/8" which I think is for 1" bulkheads.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks one and all! I will be seeing Flavio tomorrow - did not realize he carried these. Can check with Canada Corals if he is out.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Midland said:


> Thanks one and all! I will be seeing Flavio tomorrow - did not realize he carried these. Can check with Canada Corals if he is out.


We don't stock them unfortunately but we should.

We just haven't seen them on any of our suppliers list.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*drill bits*

Nova cutting tools in mississauga has EVERYTHING ... drill bits.. taps dies... even found a 4x40 tap for my diy led heatsink


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Midland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live two hours north of Toronto but will be in the west end of Toronto tomorrow. Any one know of a store around there to buy diamond tipped bits for drilling 1 inch holes in glass?
> 
> ...


I know I'm late to the party but Pets n Ponds is located in Orillia and has those bits


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

CamH said:


> I know I'm late to the party but Pets n Ponds is located in Orillia and has those bits


How would you know that????????


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Princess auto
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this! They have many different sizes but I always worry about their quality. I've used these diamond hole saws to successfully cut holes for 3 1" bulkheads and 3 3/4" bulkheads.

I doubt you'd get years and years of use out of them, but if you're only drilling one or two tanks, they work great.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Crayon said:


> How would you know that????????


I went to their website and checked for you:

http://www.clicshop.com/Scripts/Search/SearchInStore.asp


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

CamH said:


> I went to their website and checked for you:
> 
> http://www.clicshop.com/Scripts/Search/SearchInStore.asp


Thanks for doing that. For some reason the link you gave me only opened to a blank page. However, I will phone them if I need them. I will give MOP and Princess Auto a try.

Thanks all!


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*1" glass hole saw*

Canadian tire had a complete 15 piece diamond tipped kit with various hole saws and blades on sale for 20$ in the tools section.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

kwsjimmy said:


> Canadian tire had a complete 15 piece diamond tipped kit with various hole saws and blades on sale for 20$ in the tools section.


Really! I will check it out tomorrow. THanks.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

kwsjimmy said:


> Canadian tire had a complete 15 piece diamond tipped kit with various hole saws and blades on sale for 20$ in the tools section.


Don't think those are the right ones. Can you post a link?


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

c31979839 said:


> I second this! They have many different sizes but I always worry about their quality. I've used these diamond hole saws to successfully cut holes for 3 1" bulkheads and 3 3/4" bulkheads.
> 
> I doubt you'd get years and years of use out of them, but if you're only drilling one or two tanks, they work great.


That's what I thought when I bought them. 
I've done about a dozen holes for 1 inch bulkheads and 1.5 bulkheads. Still going strong. They get rusty if not cleaned properly tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*drills*










So its a 11 pc


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me know how they perform. Good luck!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

kwsjimmy said:


> So its a 11 pc


Those are not diamond hole saws. They are carbide hole saws, which are not ideal for glass. The carbide will work, but diamond is better.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I ended up finding a set of 5 from Princess Auto in Barrie - assorted sizes. Thanks to one and all who suggested I look there!


----------

